
Coffeescript: Joyful and Unreadable - allenc
http://allenc.com/2011/11/coffeescript-joyful-and-unreadable/
======
brikis98
Looking at things in a vacuum is not very productive. The equivalent code with
just raw JavaScript - that is, with no templates, no CoffeeScript, no backbone
- would be MUCH more verbose, complicated, and hard to read/maintain.

For example, the => actually makes the code shorter and _more_ readable than
the equivalent versions (var that = this all over the place). The el and
@template have nothing to do with CoffeeScript: they are from backbone and
underscore, respectively. And once again, they are better than the raw JS
alternatives (document.getElementById()? and inlining HTML into your JS).

~~~
allenc
Right - what I'm saying is that it's okay to be slightly more verbose if it
means added readability. My point was that it was the comb. of 4 libraries
that's causing a lot of context switching on the same line of code.

~~~
brikis98
If your central point is about context switching, you probably should've
picked a different title for the post :)

